

Think Labyrinth: Maze Algorithms - lobo_tuerto
http://www.astrolog.org/labyrnth/algrithm.htm

======
hugofirth
Every time these kind of submissions come around, I feel it necessary to give
a shoutout to Jamis Buck's great series of blog posts and examples on the
topic: [http://www.jamisbuck.org/mazes/](http://www.jamisbuck.org/mazes/)

Part of my undergraduate dissertation involved generating random mazes - and
these articles were a godsend.

------
lomnakkus
Somewhat off-topic comment from my experience in the Roguelike community: If
you're a game designer, PLEASE DON'T PUT MAZES IN YOUR GAME!

(It's a terrible crutch and doesn't make the game any more interesting or
challenging. The _ONLY_ exception I know of is the Baldur's Gate:
ToB/Watcher's Keep maze level. That is deterministic and actually pretty well-
planned out wrt. the no-magic vs. magic-allowed zones.Try it as a Sorcerer, I
challenge you!)

That doesn't mean that programming a maze-generator isn't fun... just don't
put in the final game.

~~~
allworknoplay
The Modron Cube in Planescape: Torment was brilliant. Great place to level up
and a ridiculously entertaining story.

------
zevyoura
The article "Visualizing Algorithms" by Mike Bostock has a fantastic section
on mazes: [http://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/#maze-
generation](http://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/#maze-generation)

------
rodolphoarruda
A little bit off-topic but... what are the cognitive benefits of solving
mazes? Would it be good to increase our concentration/focus on things?

~~~
Numberwang
Probably as with most problem solving, there are not many benefits apart from
being better at solving the problem.

Sit down and have a conversation with another person and it will impact you a
lot more.

------
tjl
Not exactly mazes, but there's a good talk on generating dungeon-like levels
for a rogue-like in Python from PyCon 2014,

[http://pyvideo.org/video/2582/castle-anthrax-dungeon-
generat...](http://pyvideo.org/video/2582/castle-anthrax-dungeon-generation-
techniques)

------
ape4
Just realized that a maze in a corn field is a maize maze. (Shower thoughts?)

~~~
danjc
[http://www.honeydewmazes.co.za](http://www.honeydewmazes.co.za)

------
KevanM
I'd love these in SVG.

